# Student subsequent entrant



## RONASAJIN (May 4, 2017)

Hai i am in student visa doing pg research at deakin. I am applying for student dependent visa for my husband..in statement of purpose what are the things that i need to include?..how much photos and evidences that i need to show?


----------



## ace.sunny (Apr 28, 2017)

Have you included your husband in dependents list while applying for your student visa?


----------



## Yuanfang (May 5, 2017)

RONASAJIN said:


> Hai i am in student visa doing pg research at deakin. I am applying for student dependent visa for my husband..in statement of purpose what are the things that i need to include?..how much photos and evidences that i need to show?


Hi,
It needs your and your husband's passports, marriage certificate, evidence of your current enrollment, evidence of financial capability to support all costing during his stay, Police Check clearance, and health check (HAP number will be given once you lodge the application).
You also need to extend your current medical insurance to cover his stay. 
As you can lodge online application, so you only need one photo scanned to computer.
Hope it helps .


----------



## mr.oggy (Jul 21, 2017)

Yuanfang said:


> Hi,
> It needs your and your husband's passports, marriage certificate, evidence of your current enrollment, evidence of financial capability to support all costing during his stay, Police Check clearance, and health check (HAP number will be given once you lodge the application).
> You also need to extend your current medical insurance to cover his stay.
> As you can lodge online application, so you only need one photo scanned to computer.
> Hope it helps .


Is interview compulsory for student(subsequent entrant) visa?
or AHC donot take interview to subsequent entrant?
Thank you.


----------



## jignesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello have you lodged your dependent file? if then you got visa? I want to know this because my husband also lodged his file on 30 may 2017 still no reply from embasssy.


----------



## malav18 (Aug 14, 2017)

hi jignesha
even i lodged my wife's file in the first week of april 
but still no out come


----------



## Tarita Moureen (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I had also applied for subsequent entrant visa on 5th May. Still no response


----------



## jignesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Hii Malav, have you got any information from the embassy?


----------



## malav18 (Aug 14, 2017)

No jignesha but one of my friends who lodged 20 days bfore me has already got the visa granted 
Lets hope we get some good news very soon 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Neetu (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello everyone 
I had lodged my husband's file on 13 april still waiting?


----------



## malav18 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi neetu wait for some more time because i think they are still processing the files that were lodged in march


----------



## jignesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Hii Malav, 
Have you got any news from the embassy?


----------



## jignesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello, Neetu,

my husband also lodged his file on 30th May 2017. Have you got any news from the embassy ?


----------



## malav18 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes jignesha my wife?s visa been granted 
It?s been two weeks now


----------



## PS10 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey Malav
I just saw on the forum that your wife has got her visa.
Could you please telme when you filed for the visa and how long it took?
Also after you filed the visa did they ask for any more documents?


----------



## jignesha (Jul 25, 2017)

great congratulations 
can you plz tell me when you lodged your wife's file?


----------



## jignesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Hii,
Have you got any news from embassy regarding your visa?
I want t know because my husband also lodged his file on 30 MAy .
can you plz reply me. thanks.


----------



## malav18 (Aug 14, 2017)

jignesha said:


> great congratulations
> can you plz tell me when you lodged your wife's file?


Thank u jignesh 
I lodged her file on6th april and visa was granted on 12th september i took around 5 months and 1 week so 
I reckon ur visa should be granted by mid november


----------



## Neetu (Jul 30, 2017)

jignesha said:


> Hello, Neetu,
> 
> my husband also lodged his file on 30th May 2017. Have you got any news from the embassy ?


Hello Everyone 
my husband got visa after 5 months and 20 days.

good luck with your files


----------



## jignesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Hii ,
Have you got any news from embassy regarding your file? bcz my husband lodged his file on 30 May so I want to know about your status?


----------



## tapan1130 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hello everyone
I had lodged my wife's File on 11/07/2017 still waiting. is anyone get any update who lodge file in june.


----------



## Krishna Karthik (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi I have lodged my visa application in the 2nd weak of July. Can you please let me know when the medical is required.


----------



## Bawa Randhawa (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi everyone , 
I am new in this forum .I am also lodge my file for dependent visa on 25 may 2017 .but one problem my wife 's visa is about 5month to expire .is any problem for visa . I email to embassy 10day ago they reply my file is under active consideration. And on 30may I have done my medical examination done and recently my medical updated about a week ago .how much time it take to make a decision plz rply anyone


----------



## tapan1130 (Oct 10, 2017)

jignesha said:


> Hii ,
> Have you got any news from embassy regarding your file? bcz my husband lodged his file on 30 May so I want to know about your status?


Hi jignesha have got any updates?


----------



## tapan1130 (Oct 10, 2017)

Bawa Randhawa said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I am new in this forum .I am also lodge my file for dependent visa on 25 may 2017 .but one problem my wife 's visa is about 5month to expire .is any problem for visa . I email to embassy 10day ago they reply my file is under active consideration. And on 30may I have done my medical examination done and recently my medical updated about a week ago .how much time it take to make a decision plz rply anyone


Hi bawa,
On which email id you had email the embassy. And your file had lodged form Australia or your home country?


----------



## Bawa Randhawa (Sep 21, 2017)

I applied my file from India and email address is [email protected]


----------



## Krishna Karthik (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi,

Please update if student dependent visas granted.


----------



## Krishna Karthik (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi,

Please update if student dependent/subsequent entrant visas are granted.


----------



## Patelnenesh (Jul 24, 2017)

jignesha said:


> Hii,
> Have you got any news from embassy regarding your visa?
> I want t know because my husband also lodged his file on 30 MAy .
> can you plz reply me. thanks.


Which date u got visa please reply


----------



## Patelnenesh (Jul 24, 2017)

Krishna Karthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please update if student dependent visas granted.


My 10 July still no response


----------



## Jay johnson (Nov 25, 2017)

Guys i applied on september 20 and i know it takes time to process. Waiting for my medical. You have any information how much time does it take after medical for visa to come? Would help me so much. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

Patelnenesh said:


> My 10 July still no response


hi have you got ur visa..? please update


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

Jay johnson said:


> Guys i applied on september 20 and i know it takes time to process. Waiting for my medical. You have any information how much time does it take after medical for visa to come? Would help me so much. Thanks in advance!!


brother any update regarding ur visa


----------



## abin babu (Nov 30, 2017)

Jay johnson said:


> Guys i applied on september 20 and i know it takes time to process. Waiting for my medical. You have any information how much time does it take after medical for visa to come? Would help me so much. Thanks in advance!!





tapan1130 said:


> Hello everyone
> I had lodged my wife's File on 11/07/2017 still waiting. is anyone get any update who lodge file in june.


Hi any update ?have you got ur visa


----------



## kausri2008 (Jul 16, 2018)

Does anybody know the timeline of the visa processing


----------

